# April Photo Competition - NOW VOTING!



## CamFish (Jul 25, 2009)

nice brown makeing itself look nice for an early spawning season.

Date taken:2/4/2011
Location: Central Victoria, trout stream.
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## CamFish (Jul 25, 2009)

Date taken:2/4/2011
Location: Central Victoria, trout stream.
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Rust ter Winter Dam South Africa - Sunset titled Earth, Water, Air and Fire
9 April 11-17:47
Agree to have it reproduced - Yes
Nokia Cell pic


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

That first pic is a cracker Cam!


----------



## CamFish (Jul 25, 2009)

scater said:


> That first pic is a cracker Cam!


cheers mate!


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Date taken: 10/04/2011
Location: Kedron Brook Floodway, Brisbane
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## cobeking (Mar 29, 2010)

21/4/2011
Locationort macquarie
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

Location:Tascott, NSW
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes
24/2/11


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Location:West Lakes, S.A.
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes
24/04/2011

*****


----------



## Showbag (Nov 13, 2009)

Who needs fish...got a donut but who cares.
Date taken: 22/04/2011
Location: Tuggerah Lake, NSW looking past North End of Pelican Island
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Date taken: 25/04/2011
Location: Lake Burbury Tasmania
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Date taken: 22/04/2011
Location: Leven River Tasmania
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Date taken: 22/04/2011
Location: Leven River Tasmania
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah,yeah and yes, early start at SWR ;-)
22/4/11









Perhaps I should put it in 600 x 800 ??


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Date taken: 25/04/2011
Location: Snowy mts
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

WooHoo!
I'd like to thank my Mother, the Tasmanian IFS, Lurlene, and most of all, I'd like to thank the trout.
Cheers all


----------

